# Todays USPS drop off.



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Today i got my order from Leafandale. It shipped very quickly and all the cigars look oh so tasty.

View attachment 22413


View attachment 22412


View attachment 22414


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a sweet assortment


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Some great cigars you have get youself!! :dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats an amazing score!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Some one got the sampler!!!Nice pick up!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

rad smokes man!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh I see that you were one of the lucky few.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats a great score!! Love me some Illusiones  Mike is a class act!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

drooling over those illusiones...


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Haul!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice selection. Enjoy


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow thats the motherload right there
great pickups! :dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a nice order right there!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice smokes.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice, Mike is second to none


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:Illusione:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Those are some great looking smokes. Can't wait to try an Opus.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Leafandale took good care of you. Nice selection


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick ups. Enjoy the smokes


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice haul. Got to love the Illusione sampler.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice pick up! I have a couple of opus heading my way from mike next week! cant wait.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky guys. very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great haul, they all look tasty.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice haul. Mike is the best


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Woo Wee what a way to treat yourself! Enjoy for sure!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Self destruction is great isn't it.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick up! Leaf and Ale is first class!!!


----------

